# Div Links



## dudeking (Feb 7, 2007)

How can I make a whole div a link? NO JAVASCRIPT!! Just css please 

thanks


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## dudeking (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah but

This is a link

only the text will be a link there not the whole div


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't understand.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

its technically incorrect wrapping, but just putting  works fine in most browsers. Remember, css is presentation, hyperlinks have nothing to do with presentation.


----------



## pcpro17 (Oct 9, 2006)

dudeking said:


> yeah but
> 
> <a>This is a link</a>
> 
> only the text will be a link there not the whole div


 should work. If you want your division to be larger than its contents, you can specify its 'height' and 'width' in CSS.


----------

